# ¡¡¡Romarsan y sus 3000 posts!!!!



## Fernita

*Mi querida Ro: acabo de notar que llegaste a tus 3000 posts.*​ 
*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES EN ESTE DÍA TAN ESPECIAL!!!*​ 
*¡¡¡Te mando 3000 abrazotes*​ 
*y es muy muy bueno contar con vos!!*​ 
*Fernita.*​ 
*Quiero agradecerte muy especialmente*
*tu gran apoyo en todo. God bless you!!!*​


----------



## romarsan

Fernita   
preciosa muchas gracias
Estaba jugando con los regalos que me ha traído Papá Noel, no porque haya sido buena, sino porque me aprecia , pero me apetecía ver que pasaba por el foro y he visto tu detallazo

Un besazo amiga
Rosalía​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades Rosalía** 

Es un placer coincidir contigo en los foros amiga.*


* *​


----------



## romarsan

Kibramoa said:


> *Felicidades Rosalía*​
> 
> 
> 
> *Es un placer coincidir contigo en los foros amiga.*​
> 
> 
> **​


 
HOLA PRINCESA
Para mi también es un placer coincidir contigo, siempre he sido consciente de tu presencia en el foro, desde mis primeros posts.
Besazo
Ro​

P.S. Gracias por la tarta ¡Que buena pinta! En cuánto haga hueco en la panza meto cuchara.​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Rosalia:

Muchas Felicidades!, y *Gracias*! por toda la ayuda que brindas en cada respuesta.

Fs.


----------



## romarsan

fsabroso said:


> Hola Rosalia:
> 
> Muchas Felicidades!, y *Gracias*! por toda la ayuda que brindas en cada respuesta.
> 
> Fs.


 
Muchas Gracias Fsabroso
Me encanta tu ramo, es una preciosidad
Y gracias sobre todo por tu ayuda y tu apoyo
Un abrazo
Rosalía​
P.S. Por suerte un amigo me enseñó a incluir fotos en los posts y podré hacerlo yo también a partir de ahora ​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_ *¿3,000 ya?* _​ 
_¡Preciosa eres una bala!  No me extraña que Santa te trajera un montón de regalos porque eres un estuche de monerías: inteligente, simpática, generosa, una excelente persona y una gran amiga._​ 
_¡Felicidades Ro! Y gracias por TODO . _​ 
_¡3,000 besotes y abrazotes (por lo menos)! _​ 
_Beatriz_​ 
_Traje un amigo a tu fiesta (ni modo que llegara con la manos vacías)  Para eso de los "besos medicinales" se pinta solo ._​


----------



## romarsan

BEATRIZ, MI QUERIDA TAMPIQUEÑA​ 
Eres un encanto, gracias por estar ahí
Estoy muy contenta de tenerte por amiga
Un besazo xiqueta
Ro​ 

P.S. Santa se ha portado, a ver si los Reyes Magos hacen lo propio ​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Rosalía!!*
*¡Que sigan los éxitos! *
​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¿Qué? ¿3000 posts?*
*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES QUERIDÍSIMA ROSALÍA!*

*Es un placer verte, pues leerte, en este foro y espero que nos encontraremos con más frecuencia.*

*Cuídate mi amiga y felices fiestas.*
*Mil besos *
*Cristina*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Resulta que yo tambien pasaba por aquí...

¡Enhorabuena Rosalía por las tres mil bellezas de posts!

RIU


----------



## krolaina

A mí me ha dado el chivatazo Santa...

Y yo que pensé que tu mejor regalo era tenernos aquí... (viva el egocentrismo!).

¡¡FELICIDADES RO!! Qué bonito cumplir en Navidad... lo cual no quita mérito a toda tu labor wordreferiana...wordreferenciana...wordrefer... bueno, ya me entiendes: impecable.

Un abrazo fuerte


----------



## romarsan

*RAYINES Gracias por acordarte de mi, me encanta tu forma de escribir y tu actitud, siempre positiva*

*CRISTINA  Siempre tan dulce, es un placer coincidir contigo en el foro*

*RIU xiquet, gracias por venir que ya se que andas mal de tiempo libre y por eso lo valoro más.*

*KROLAINA guapa ¿Has visto el regalo de Navidad que me ha hecho Tampi? Luego, cuando no mire nadie le preguntamos donde lo ha encontrado *
​* FELIZ LO QUE QUEDA DE FIESTAS A TODOS *​​


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Ro! ¿No te felicitamos hace nada por los 2.000? Escribir tanto y tan bueno en tan poco tiempo, es la hos... por lo menos .

Ya en serio, es un placer tenerte por aquí y leer tus intervenciones, cada una mejor que la anterior.

No sóc el llobató, nomès sóc una petita formegueta, però felicitats igualment (a més, el meu favorit dels X-Men sempre ha sigut "gámbito").

Un abrazo/Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## DGM

3000 ya?? El teclado más rápido del mediterráneo!!
pos me uno a las felicitaciones:
*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!*
*Y*
*FELICES FIESTAS TAMBIÉN!!*​y a seguir disfrutando con los regalos!! (qué suerte, a mí Olentzero me ha traído un catarrazo... qué mal me he debio portar este añoooo...)


----------



## romarsan

Antpax said:


> ¡Muchas Felicidades Ro! ¿No te felicitamos hace nada por los 2.000? Escribir tanto y tan bueno en tan poco tiempo, es la hos... por lo menos .
> 
> Ya en serio, es un placer tenerte por aquí y leer tus intervenciones, cada una mejor que la anterior.
> 
> No sóc el llobató, nomès sóc una petita formegueta, però felicitats igualment (a més, el meu favorit dels X-Men sempre ha sigut "gámbito").
> 
> Un abrazo/Una abraçada.
> 
> Ant


 
Muchas gracias Antonio, a mi me encanta encontrarme contigo.
Si hubiera sabido que venías tú a la fiesta no dejo entrar al de la foto  ¡hombre! que no hay color, que ganas tu de goleada ¿a que sí chicas?
Un besazo
Ro


----------



## romarsan

DGM said:


> 3000 ya?? El teclado más rápido del mediterráneo!!
> pos me uno a las felicitaciones:
> *MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!*
> *Y*
> *FELICES FIESTAS TAMBIÉN!!*​y a seguir disfrutando con los regalos!! (qué suerte, a mí Olentzero me ha traído un catarrazo... qué mal me he debio portar este añoooo...)


 

Gracias DGM, jejeje, desde que cambié el ordenador a pedales por uno que se enchufa a la corriente no veas como he salido ganando .
Seguro que te has portado genial y lo del trancazo es que te tocaba uno, por pura estadística.
Recuperate pronto que te necesitamos en el foro.
Un abrazo
Rosalía


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Muchas gracias Antonio, a mi me encanta encontrarme contigo.
> Si hubiera sabido que venías tú a la fiesta no dejo entrar al de la foto ¡hombre! que no hay color, que ganas tu de goleada ¿a que sí chicas?
> Un besazo
> Ro


 
¡Epa! ¡Alto ahí! Hay lugar para Antonio y para Hugh, mira que si oye que lo quieres sacar va a entrar en depresión profunda.

Total Ro, que los muchachos vayan haciendo fila para darte abrazos (y si la cosa se pone difícil yo me sacrifico y te ayudo a repartirlos)  

¡Besos!


----------



## romarsan

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Epa! ¡Alto ahí! Hay lugar para Antonio y para Hugh, mira que si oye que lo quieres sacar va a entrar en depresión profunda.
> 
> Total Ro, que los muchachos vayan haciendo fila para darte abrazos (y si la cosa se pone difícil yo me sacrifico y te ayudo a repartirlos)
> 
> ¡Besos!


 
Sabía que podía contar contigo guapa!!!! Tú, al igual que yo, abogas por la medicina alternativa y prefieres que te curen los arrumacos y el buen hacer de un hombre en condiciones que cualquier pastillita que, al final, te va a terminar dañando el estómago. ¡Cuento contigo pues!


----------



## krolaina

romarsan said:


> ¡hombre! que no hay color, que ganas tu de goleada ¿a que sí chicas?


 
Hombre, por supuestísimo! El único defecto de la hormiga es que es del Madrid...pero cuando se haga del atleti me lo pido! (Aunque puedo esperar sentada...). Incluso lleva un jersey haciendo honor a su nombre y al equipo de sus amores... a qué sí!
Más besotes y, cuando quieras más regalitos de estos...sólo tienes que pedirlos!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Hombre, por supuestísimo! El único defecto de la hormiga es que es del Madrid...pero cuando se haga del atleti me lo pido! (Aunque puedo esperar sentada...). Incluso lleva un jersey haciendo honor a su nombre y al equipo de sus amores... a qué sí!
> Más besotes y, cuando quieras más regalitos de estos...sólo tienes que pedirlos!


 
Oye, que si me tengo que poner unas plumas y pintarme la cara, lo hago ¿eh?. (pero mi corazón siempre será blanco ) 

Como sigais así, me voy a sonrojá.

Abrazos.

Antonio (ahora ya lo sabe todo el mundo )


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona, Romarsan!!*

Més de 3.000 posts en mig any. I sempre amb la voluntat d'ajudar els altres.

Tota una forera!!


----------



## romarsan

Cecilio said:


> *Enhorabona, Romarsan!!*
> 
> Més de 3.000 posts en mig any. I sempre amb la voluntat d'ajudar els altres.
> 
> Tota una forera!!


 
Moltes gracies Cecilio. Açó del foro es un vici, però diuen que es dels bons. No estic tan segura jo... 
Rosalía


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Moltes felicitats també des de Montjuïc, Rosalia! *

*TPS*​


----------



## romarsan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Moltes felicitats també des de Montjuïc, Rosalia! *​
> 
> 
> *TPS*​


 
Moltes gracies Montse
Que els Reis es porten bé amb tu
Rosalía​


----------



## polli

*HOLA RO, MUUUUUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TUS 3000!!!!*

Estoy llegando un poco tarde a la fiesta y veo que tenés cola para saludarte pero igual en la esquina de casa me encontré a este que me pidió por favor venir a darte un beso de felicitación ​
(no llega al nivel del amigo de Tampi, pero....)​


----------



## romarsan

*POLLIIIIIII*
BIENVENIDA DE NUEVO
Gracias por tu felicitación y puedes pasar con tu acompañante . No hay problema, le encontraremos un huequecito, verás...
Un besazo guapa
Ro​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES ROMARSAN! 
 A pesar de coincidir muy poco, te tengo un cariño grande

Que cumplas muchiiiisimooosss más, Un beso y abrazo grande.​ 

Con Cariño, Rosangelus​


----------



## romarsan

ROSANGELUS said:


> FELICIDADES ROMARSAN!
> 
> A pesar de coincidir muy poco, te tengo un cariño grande​
> Que cumplas muchiiiisimooosss más, Un beso y abrazo grande.​
> 
> 
> Con Cariño, Rosangelus​


 
GRACIAS ROSANGELUS
Eres un encanto y una gran persona
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Namarne

Vaya, Rosalía, pues aprovecho que nos hemos cruzado un par de veces últimamente pare decirte con cariño: 

*¡¡FELICES 3.000!!*​
Y gracias por tus ayudas con el inglés, que son fantásticas. 
Jordi


----------



## romarsan

Namarne said:


> Vaya, Rosalía, pues aprovecho que nos hemos cruzado un par de veces últimamente pare decirte con cariño:
> 
> *¡¡FELICES 3.000!!*​
> 
> Y gracias por tus ayudas con el inglés, que son fantásticas.
> Jordi


 
MUCHAS GRACIAS JORDI
Nos hemos cruzado pocas veces pero las recuerdo todas con agrado
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## frida-nc

Muchas felicidades, Rosalía. ¿Como puedes ir tán rápido? (Acabamos de marcar tus 2000...)

Pero  aun más admiirable que tu trabajo incansable, admiramos la bondad y el espiritú de simpatía y paciencia que relucen en tus respuestas.  Eres un tesoro.

Cariños.


----------



## romarsan

frida-nc said:


> Muchas felicidades, Rosalía. ¿Como puedes ir tán rápido? (Acabamos de marcar tus 2000...)
> 
> Pero aun más admiirable que tu trabajo incansable, admiramos la bondad y el espiritú de simpatía y paciencia que relucen en tus respuestas. Eres un tesoro.
> 
> Cariños.


 
MUCHAS GRACIAS FRIDA
Por tus bonitas palabras y por estar ahí
Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## alexacohen

Llego tarde, como siempre. 
Tendremos que pedirle a Mike que instale un reloj de fichar en los congrats (por lo menos un reloj de fichar YO) con penalización para los amigos tardones (YO).

Gracias por tu amistad, y por tus posts llenos de sentido común... que es algo que necesitamos aquí los que no tenemos ninguno (o sea, YO).

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Llego tarde, como siempre.
> Tendremos que pedirle a Mike que instale un reloj de fichar en los congrats (por lo menos un reloj de fichar YO) con penalización para los amigos tardones (YO).
> 
> Gracias por tu amistad, y por tus posts llenos de sentido común... que es algo que necesitamos aquí los que no tenemos ninguno (o sea, YO).
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Ale


 
ALE PRECIOSA
Yo tampoco tengo mucho sentido común
pero, ¿no dicen que el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos?
O sea, me resigno a seguir siendo "average", pero tengo unos amigos que me hacen sentir especial, o sea, amigos como TU
Besos
Ro​


----------



## Tezzaluna

Ro Darling!  

¿En qué momento llegaste a los 3000?  Me parece que vengo de felicitarte por los 2000.

Vos sabés muy bien cuánto te quiero y admiro.  Seguiré viniendo al foro para coincidir con vos y para ver qué más me vas a enseñar.

Gracias por todo, bella.

Besos x 3000!

TezzaLluna​P.S.  I did not bring a companion to the party.  I'm flying solo these days.​


----------



## romarsan

Tezzaluna said:


> Ro Darling! ​
> 
> ¿En qué momento llegaste a los 3000? Me parece que vengo de felicitarte por los 2000.​
> Vos sabés muy bien cuánto te quiero y admiro. Seguiré viniendo al foro para coincidir con vos y para ver qué más me vas a enseñar.​
> Gracias por todo, bella.​
> Besos x 3000!​
> TezzaLluna​
> 
> P.S. I did not bring a companion to the party. I'm flying solo these days.​


 

QUERIDA TEZ, PRECIOSA
Eres una de las mujeres más dulces del foro

Gracias Tezza
Besos​
Psiiiiist!!! Ahora que no nos oye nadie, no te preocupes que ya tenemos de lo mejorcito en hombres para la fiesta.​


----------



## UVA-Q

Querida Rosalía, pero qué rapidez tienen esos deditos tuyos!!! Ya 3,000 ¡¡¡pero qué pronto!!!! Gracias por tanta ayuda, tantas aportaciones, todas interesantes y divertidos (claro! como quien los escribe!).

Recibe un cariñoso abrazo desde el otro lado del océano.

MUY FELIZ 2008

Un Beso 

PD siento la demora, he estado desconectada


----------



## romarsan

UVA MUCHAS GRACIAS GUAPA

Estos días de fiesta, medio fiesta y fiesta entera nos han desmarchado a todos, pero vale la pena por las vacaciones y los buenos momentos
Un beso para tí
Rosalía​


----------



## chics

¡Eres la mujer-bala! No he visto pasar ni tus mil, ni los dos mil... ya ni hablo del cien... a más de quince posts al día, la tía...
Pero no te felicito por rápida sino porque me caes bien.

*¡Felices 3.000!*​


----------



## romarsan

chics said:


> ¡Eres la mujer-bala! No he visto pasar ni tus mil, ni los dos mil... ya ni hablo del cien... a más de quince posts al día, la tía...
> Pero no te felicito por rápida sino porque me caes bien.
> 
> 
> *¡Felices 3.000!*​


 


¡La mujer bala, que risa!
GRACIAS POR TU FELICITACIÓN CHICS
También me caes muy bien, supongo que estas cosas son recíprocas también el en ciberespacio.
Besos​


----------



## alacant

Rosalía,

My God, how quickly you reached 3,000! Did Father Christmas bring you a  cyber-Ferrari?

Sorry to arrive late, but Telefónica de España played a trick on me for Christmas, must have been a naughty girl this year.

Thank you for your intelligence, good humour and all the help you've given me, especially with the desserts of the Comunidad Valenciana!

Lots of love, thanks, and big hugs, Janice ​


----------



## lamartus

¿3.000 ya?  Pero chica ¿cómo lo haces? 
Muchas felicidades en tu postiversario y  estaré encantada de leer al menos otros 3.000 más (que a este paso celebraremos el mes que viene ).

Un abrazo enorme.


----------



## romarsan

ALACANT JANICE
El ave más libre de toda la Comunidad
Gracias princesa, me alegro que estés de vuelta
y cuando tengas más postres de lujo los compartimos si me invitas
Un beso
Ro​ 

LAMARTUS MUCHAS GRACIAS
Como dice Alacant, Papá Noel me ha traido un PC Ferrari, pero el aliciente para usarlo son los foreros como tú
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## valdo

Como el conde, siempre llego tarde....
Felicitaciones mi querida amiga y profesora!!!!

Alumno


----------



## romarsan

valdo said:


> Como el conde, siempre llego tarde....
> Felicitaciones mi querida amiga y profesora!!!!
> 
> Alumno


 
Jejeje Valdis, 
Llegues cuando llegues siempre eres bien recibido. Leí tu libro favorito en su momento, cuando era muy joven, pero gracias a ti lo he conocido de verdad
Un abrazo​


----------

